# This weekend Dogtoberfest in N.C.



## aperalta (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys there is a "dogtober fest" in New Hill, NC on saturday starting at 11am and will have many fun things to do and have microchipping and food etc... there will be a tents set up with recues for hopefull adoptions too!!! I be there voluteering with Carolina Care Bullies Resuce.... come out and support our favorite breed!!! Sunday there will also be a dogfest but it will be in Randellman N.C. See Carolina care bullies' website for more details..... and thanks for the support!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well dang. I wish I would have known sooner...LOL


How come you guys never have anything here in Raleigh?


----------



## aperalta (Mar 19, 2009)

well, i actually live in wilson so this is going to be a drive for me but i just love helping the babies. we still need voluteers if you are interested. new hill isnt far from raleigh


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok let me check the times for my kids soccer games and I will let you know. I need to find the schedules. Should only take me a few minutes......


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok our games are at 8am and 10am....So I can be on the road by 11:30.


What time is the event over?


----------



## aperalta (Mar 19, 2009)

the event lasts for a til 4 i believe but carolina bullies will be leaving at 1 there will be alot of things going on out there....let me ck real quick and i will let u know for sure..


----------



## aperalta (Mar 19, 2009)

it is 11-3 at harris lake county park --- you can go to pawfectmatch.org for more info too.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh ok awesome....

Why is Carolina Bullies leaving so soon?


----------

